# How much!!!



## Domski (Jan 28, 2016)

A couple of people where I work expressed an interest in learning VBA recently so I thought rather than me teaching them from scratch they could get the basics going on a course and then I would work with them to improve their skills.

This was the course run by our external training provider and I was initially told by our booking person it would be about £200 per delegate which I though was okay. When I got the actual quote it turned out it was going to be over £700 per delegate!!! Are they for real? With up to 6 people attending a session that's over £4,000 for providing 2 days training.

I am so in the wrong business!!!

Needless to say I'll be training them myself.


----------



## mole999 (Jan 28, 2016)

They could all a nice personal book as well for reference

I gues teh course provider didn't want the work, so made it expensive


----------



## Smitty (Jan 28, 2016)

Jon Acompora has free and paid online VBA courses: Jon Acampora - Excel Campus


----------



## DocAElstein (Feb 6, 2016)

Domski said:


> .......
> Needless to say I'll be training them myself.



In addtion...
Why not set up a budget for “learning VBA”. And let the colleagues book an hour or two of their work time per week on it ....   and in that time a great use of that time could be participation in this Forum, with emphasis on them answering Questions as soon as they are able. A lot of people find that the best way to learn.
Alan


----------

